# Vaio Care & Vaio Sat Survey.exe has stopped working



## rs1826 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am receiving these two error messages when I start up my computer, saying that "a problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available." (I have NOT been notified by Windows.)

Are these two programs important? What are they for/What do they do?

More importantly, what needs to be done to correct the problems? Is there an email address/help desk where Sony can be contacted about this?

I am a novice, so please keep any responses "user friendly".

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to TSF

Look this over
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...57-vista-vaio-survey-has-stopped-working.html


----------

